# E Codes in the ER



## Mindy Davis (Nov 3, 2009)

I am trying to find out some information about billing E codes in the ER.It has been my experience that the physician does not bill E codes that E codes are suppose to be billed by the facility/


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2009)

Both should use the E codes they are not facility or physician specific, they are patient specific and incident specific.  They never get first listed and they communicate very important information to the payers.


----------



## Mindy Davis (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for your response. But I have had Medicare tell me to never list these on a claim for physician fees because they will automatically deny them.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2009)

no they will not automatically deny them, unless of course you list them first.  Remember Ecodes can indicate liability of who is to pay the claim.  If for instance you indicate a fall at a commerical location, then Medicare will deny the claim as it is not theirs to pay.


----------

